# Whats the strangest thing you have fried?



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I think I topped my list tonight. Fryer was hot, bannana going bad figured what the heck. When I was done with the bannana, there was batter left, so some strawberries took a plunge too.

Funnel cake type batter, splenda, cinnamon and vanilla along with the usual batter mix. Not bad, bannana I will definitely do again!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

When you start frying up deer testicles, call Chase.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang thats a great idea, like they say go big or go home. That just made the got to try list.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

i fried a rat and fed it to my younger brother and told him it was a squirrel when I was in high school. In my def he put polo cologne in my contact lens case the month prior ! And yes that was first and last rat I’ve ever skinned. granted this was 30 years ago😇


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

halo1 said:


> i fried a rat and fed it to my younger brother and told him it was a squirrel when I was in high school. In my def he put polo cologne in my contact lens case the month prior ! And yes that was first and last rat I’ve ever skinned. granted this was 30 years ago😇


I'm watching my back at any PFF get together that you and your brother are attending.😂😂😂


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I'm watching my back at any PFF get together that you and your brother are attending.😂😂😂


30 years later I’d rather eat 10 rats then drop a cologne laced contact in my eye. Literally felt like my eyeball was melting! parents promptly applied the leather invermectim shots and we were cured !🍺🤫


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Fried up some prarie dog on one of our Colorado deer hunting trips one several years back. Wouldn't advise that anymore.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Deer mountain oysters are fantastic


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

when i first moved to selma, we were fishing on the ala. river and saw these fish feeding. they were pretty good sized and we caught a million of them. we cleaned and fried the fish and nobody could eat it. it tasted like a sewer smells.
found out later that they were called skip jack. don't know if it was shad or herring but it tasted baaaad.
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Sushi Masa has fried nanners. Good stuff.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Me and a buddy took his Granddad fishing years ago. Arrived back at his house (The Granddad) cleaned fish and went to frying he had fruit trees growing everywhere so we threw in some peaches and figs in the flour and meal then fried. Freaking great taste like the fried pies people use to make.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I have fried coyote, and bobcat…neither horrible, nor good


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Fried sweetbreads aka thymus gland


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

been a while since i heard that term. country boy, for real.
jak


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

I've had deep fried stuffed Avocados at two restaurants. One in Rockport Texas and the other in NM. The stuffing at Leal's in Clovis NM is chicken and cheese. Darn good to me and you could do it yourself.

Leals pictured.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

ST1300rider said:


> I've had deep fried stuffed Avocados at two restaurants. One in Rockport Texas and the other in NM. The stuffing at Leal's in Clovis NM is chicken and cheese. Darn good to me and you could do it yourself.
> 
> Leals pictured.
> 
> View attachment 1084498


Some of the more legit sushi restaurants have fried avocados. Good stuff.


----------



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

Battered and fried corn on the cob. Pretty good hot but the cob absorbs a ton of grease. No good cold. Really, it’s not good enough, even hot, to go through the trouble though.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Had a meeting in Texas some time back and the guy I was meeting with kept yapping about his brother's restaurant. About 20 of us went there and they said his deep fried ribeye was the best thing ever. Reluctantly, I tried it. Ruined a good cut of meat.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Fried mullet livers


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

stevenattsu said:


> Fried mullet livers


Add the verdict?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> Add the verdict?


A lot of the people liked them but, Id give them a 4 or 5 out of 10. My least favorite thing I've eaten off a mullet


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Ate lunch with co-worker earlier this week at CJ’s on Garden street…
The waitress suggested Fried Blueberry Bread Pudding which I declined…
Co-worker said what the hell, bring me some……
I had a small sample and immediately wished that I had ordered a slice…….. Good Stuff!!! ……Next Time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

stevenattsu said:


> A lot of the people liked them but, Id give them a 4 or 5 out of 10. My least favorite thing I've eaten off a mullet


just don't eat the white roe. 
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

copied and pasted:

While white roe doesn't have the same intense, rich flavor of its golden counterpart,* its milder briny, nutty flavor *lends itself well to cooking methods like pan-frying to making tender patties. Keep the recipe and seasonings that you pair with the white roe as simple as possible to let the delicate flavor shine.

nutty flavor, lmao.
jack


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I am not picky. I love really weird foods. Organs, ethnic foods, seaweed, hog head cheese, etc…with that being said, I’m not eating the nuts off anything or the sperm out of anything.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

huntnflorida said:


> I am not picky. I love really weird foods. Organs, ethnic foods, seaweed, hog head cheese, etc…with that being said, I’m not eating the nuts off anything or the sperm out of anything.


kingfish loves that white mullet roe. lol.
jack


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

huntnflorida said:


> I have fried coyote, and bobcat…neither horrible, nor good


I've had squirrel brains and possum but I couldnt ever imagine eating a nasty ass coyote. Surprised you lived through that lol.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> just don't eat the white roe.
> jack


Taste like oysters!! You'd like them


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

fried mullet gizzards , wash them good , my mother loved them ! i fried rattlesnake also


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Pretty sure I fried my brain when I was in High School. 1970’s.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

YELLOWCAT said:


> I've had squirrel brains and possum but I couldnt ever imagine eating a nasty ass coyote. Surprised you lived through that lol.


Opossum is the dirties wormiest thing in the woods. I have watched them eat cow shit and crawl out of rotting animals butt hole. When you shoot them with large caliber varmint rounds there nothing but a bloody dish rag that still moves with worms. There is not much in the woods that I have not tried. The 2 things I will never try buzzard and opossum.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

ST1300rider said:


> I've had deep fried stuffed Avocados at two restaurants. One in Rockport Texas and the other in NM. The stuffing at Leal's in Clovis NM is chicken and cheese. Darn good to me and you could do it yourself.
> 
> Leals pictured.
> 
> View attachment 1084498


Oh hell, this is next on my list!!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Ate lunch with co-worker earlier this week at CJ’s on Garden street…
> The waitress suggested Fried Blueberry Bread Pudding which I declined…
> Co-worker said what the hell, bring me some……
> I had a small sample and immediately wished that I had ordered a slice…….. Good Stuff!!! ……Next Time.
> ...


Tell Steve to give ya a sample on my next time. I eat there everytime I am close. Good friend of mine!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

jwilson1978 said:


> Opossum is the dirties wormiest thing in the woods. I have watched them eat cow shit and crawl out of rotting animals butt hole. When you shoot them with large caliber varmint rounds there nothing but a bloody dish rag that still moves with worms. There is not much in the woods that I have not tried. The 2 things I will never try buzzard and opossum.


Disnt say I was given an option. Back then the ole folks would feed one out. They called it cleaning them out. Today it would be called keeping one as a pet and you'd get a ticket.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Disnt say I was given an option. Back then the ole folks would feed one out. They called it cleaning them out. Today it would be called keeping one as a pet and you'd get a ticket.


I don't know of anything that I am really scared of (Phobia) I just can't do worms -flukes the whole internal parasite thing is rough. For some reason the one's in fish don't bother me. But when there in something warm blooded it gets to me. Almost turned me against hart when I cut a deer hart open that had hart worms. And I know about the opossum and c00n clean out process I just know what they had in them. Use to catch them as a kid and take to a few older people that would put them in Chicken coops to feed out.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

You get good money for them in Vernon Fl
PS
That's one strange documentary


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

growing up in rural back woods coffee county ala., we would put leftovers in the back yard like to feed the dogs except we would try to attract the possums. before going to bed, check the leftovers. catch the possum by the tail and put them in a 55gal drum with water to drink and cornbread (the cheapest food in those days). after about 2-3 weeks of cleaning out, kill, clean, and roast in the oven with sweet taters and collards. much the flavor of pork as i recollect. 
those were the good ole days.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> growing up in rural back woods coffee county ala., we would put leftovers in the back yard like to feed the dogs except we would try to attract the possums. before going to bed, check the leftovers. catch the possum by the tail and put them in a 55gal drum with water to drink and cornbread (the cheapest food in those days). after about 2-3 weeks of cleaning out, kill, clean, and roast in the oven with sweet taters and collards. much the flavor of pork as i recollect.
> those were the good ole days.
> jack


Any poke sallet?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

poke salad is best (not poison) when the first young green leaves come out. don't pick the leaves with red coloring. they are really loaded with poison. but if you boil the green leaves and pour off the water several times, you get rid of the poison. when boiled, it tastes just like spinach and is really tasty.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I heard it will clean you out faster than yellow roe


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Iguana in Venezuela. Pretty good. 


Surprised no one here has had sand fleas? I never have but would try. I heard they weren’t bad. Wasn’t there someone here that used to cook them in orange beach?


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

Sand fleas...they're not as bad as you'd think...especially when they're molting and have the soft shells...


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kidsoncoffee said:


> Sand fleas...they're not as bad as you'd think...especially when they're molting and have the soft shells...


Now I bet that would make them a little easier.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> kingfish loves that white mullet roe. lol.
> jack


You make fun of eating white roe *but you eat possum?*


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've eaten possum. Not the best, but I'd eat it again if I had too. Ain't eating no spooge though. I'll starve first.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Had some uncles serve me ccoon when I was younger. It was cooked like a stew and actually tasted good. I never knew the difference until I came across a bone.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I'm watching my back at any PFF get together that you and your brother are attending.😂😂😂


my baby brother is the one you gotta keep an eye on. when the paint balls guns first came out in early 2000s i bought all of us paint ball guns and ammo for xmas. 12 yr old baby bro destroyed us as he froze all his paintballs overnight without our knowledge ! he didn’t aim for the chest🤬 that was my last paint ball match!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

halo1 said:


> my baby brother is the one you gotta keep an eye on. when the paint balls guns first came out in early 2000s i bought all of us paint ball guns and ammo for xmas. 12 yr old baby bro destroyed us as he froze all his paintballs overnight without our knowledge ! he didn’t aim for the chest🤬 that was my last paint ball match!


Yep been there!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

halo1 said:


> my baby brother is the one you gotta keep an eye on. when the paint balls guns first came out in early 2000s i bought all of us paint ball guns and ammo for xmas. 12 yr old baby bro destroyed us as he froze all his paintballs overnight without our knowledge ! he didn’t aim for the chest🤬 that was my last paint ball match!


And 12 yr olds don’t stop shooting when you go down 🤣


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

halo1 said:


> my baby brother is the one you gotta keep an eye on. when the paint balls guns first came out in early 2000s i bought all of us paint ball guns and ammo for xmas. 12 yr old baby bro destroyed us as he froze all his paintballs overnight without our knowledge ! he didn’t aim for the chest🤬 that was my last paint ball match!


Mannn, paintball guns came out in the early 80's. I'll find my Splatmaster. It's some where around here. We also used to freeze the paintballs. Them jokers hurt!!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

I shot a guy in the throat at 10 foot during a match in the early 90s the ambulance came and got him. Scared the shit out of me I thought he was gona die.This is when we first learned about paint ball guns. Man had 200 acers of woods he made into a warzone. Or it seemed like it for us kids. 20 bucks you could rent a gun and 200 paint balls and the dumb ass showed us the screw to adjust pressure.Crank it until they come apart and back of just a little.So funny to think back on it running around the woods with a shity mask and your junk stuck in a sock and wrapped with more!LMAO damn miss the childhood shit!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Fried armadillo. Actually taste pretty dang good. We killed a big one many years ago. Took it home and took the shell off. Pulled the 2 backstraps off of it. Pure white. Fried it up and tasted like pork chops. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Iguana in Venezuela. Pretty good.
> 
> 
> Surprised no one here has had sand fleas? I never have but would try. I heard they weren’t bad. Wasn’t there someone here that used to cook them in orange beach?


Chris, was at Salt long time ago. Don't know where he is now.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

lastcast said:


> Chris, was at Salt long time ago. Don't know where he is now.


Works for Sysco, last I heard.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree with lettheairout. My grandfather fried up an armadillo and we had it over some rice with gravy and it was pretty dang tasty. I’d eat it again.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

fla_scout said:


> I agree with lettheairout. My grandfather fried up an armadillo and we had it over some rice with gravy and it was pretty dang tasty. I’d eat it again.


I aint ever seen them eating dead stuff. Just worms and grubs. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Fried armadillo. Actually taste pretty dang good. We killed a big one many years ago. Took it home and took the shell off. Pulled the 2 backstraps off of it. Pure white. Fried it up and tasted like pork chops.
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


Is it dilla or possum that carries leprosy? Either way I’d drink a case of jacks nasty light before I’d eat either of them🤢🤮


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

halo1 said:


> Is it dilla or possum that carries leprosy? Either way I’d drink a case of jacks nasty light before I’d eat either of them


Dilla could carry it. 165* kills everything 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Armadillos and humans can carry leprosy.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> Armadillos and humans can carry leprosy.


100 percent right but I have filled dog boxes with them live on c00n hunts. And detonated 100's and I mean Hundreds may be getting close to a thousand LOL and poked with a stick and never caught it. I think your a lot more likely to catch something from getting with a fat girl at the bar at closing time.LMAO!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Just like humans, they don't just automatically carry it. He'll, they're probably worried about us giving it to them.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> Just like humans, they don't just automatically carry it. He'll, they're probably worried about us giving it to them.


Thats right lol I been given them a 110 TNT in a 7mm rem mag for a while. We call the click in the old CJ jeep the red mist society. LOL Our little Al safari.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Chicken of the woods. 


NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

A whole rat. I worked at a kfc on gulf beac hy in my teens and apparently one fell in the batter bucket. Well i couldn’t tell and fryed it up and it ended up in someone’s meal. It was pretty bad.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Iguana in Venezuela. Pretty good.
> 
> 
> Surprised no one here has had sand fleas? I never have but would try. I heard they weren’t bad. Wasn’t there someone here that used to cook them in orange beach?


I think Chris (Badasschef, I think) did at a PFF get together.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

fried Oreos are very underrated!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

lastcast said:


> I think Chris (Badasschef, I think) did at a PFF get together.


Yes, I was there for this epic event. It was at Jim T's house. I brought Tongue and one member's wife (attending/meeting us for the first time) thought it was prime rib. He said he'd pay me not to tell her. Never did. Great event and home Jim T.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

lastcast said:


> I think Chris (Badasschef, I think) did at a PFF get together.


I remember chef doing a sailcat at Jim T's house, actually wasn't to bad but I wouldn't recommend any of us amatures try it.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

My Granny would cut the tongue out of the hog we were butchering then skin and fry it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

